# Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?



## nexistar (3. August 2017)

*Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Hi Leute!,

ich wollte mir in der Schweiz eine Wohnung kaufen habe zwar auch eines gefunden, allerdings  sind die Wände sehr gelb und scheinbar ist darin auch jemand verstorben. Es ist eine 180 qm Fläche mit Balkon. Allerdings ist sie relativ günstig für 70 tausend Euro und sie ist zentral gelegen wo es dutzende Geschäfte gibt. Das was ich mir momentan nicht so ganz ausmalen kann sind die Renovierungskosten bzgl. den Wänden und nun ja, die Wohnung muss eben nur gereinigt werden ausgiebig da scheinbar darin ein messie gelebt hat zuvor, der wiederum übrigens verstorben ist. Den Grund kenne ich nicht. Ansonsten ist sie tip top mit einer Küche inklusive.  Diese Wohnung möchte ich nur für mich Privat nutzen für hauptsächlich berufliche Zwecke die Frage ist nur, soll ich das wirklich tun ?. Die Wohnung an sich gefällt mir zwar recht gut aber alles andere macht mich etwas murmelig. Vielleicht bin ich zu abergläubisch .

Würdet ihr so eine Wohnung kaufen ?. Mich würden andere Meinungen dies bzgl. sehr interessieren!.

Grüße~


----------



## pedi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

ja warum nicht?
wenn die gründlich renoviert wird oder wurde, spricht nichts dagegen.
stell dir vor, sämtliche wohnungen, in denen jemand verstorben ist, stünden leer-es wären sehr viele.


----------



## Dartwurst (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Kommt drauf an. Wenn so etwas wie Asbestbelastung die Todesursache war dann nicht. Sonst: Wo wäre das Problem?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Da du den Verstorbenen anscheinend nicht kennst, würde ich die Wohnung an deiner Stelle nehmen....natürlich nur, wenn Asbest oder so kein Thema ist ^^


----------



## Körschgen (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Wenn von Messiwohnung geredet wird, dann nicht.

Je nach Fall bekommt man den Gestank nicht mehr raus, Ungeziefer und co kann man auch nur mit der Hardcore Chemiekeule loswerden.


Wenn du schon sagst die Wände sind gelb...

Unterschätze mal nicht die Kosten für die Reinigung.


----------



## Kusanar (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Was genau macht dich denn jetzt zum "Murmeltier" an der Wohnung? Wie jemand oben schon erwähnt hat, ist es ziemlich irrelevant, ob in der Wohnung jemand gestorben ist. Wichtiger sind eher folgende Fragen:

* Wie ist der Allgemeinzustand der Wohnung?
* Was genau muss saniert werden? Ist Schimmel vorhanden?
* Wie sieht es mit den Betriebskosten aus?
* Steht in den nächsten 3 bis 5 Jahren was größeres am Haus an, was zu machen wäre?

Wenn das alles zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet werden kann, dann schlag zu. 70k für die Größe ist ein Schnäppchen, selbst wenn du da noch gute 30 bis 40k an Sanierung investieren musst.


----------



## Rolk (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Wenn der Tode nicht gerade so lange gelegen hat, dass er zu grossen Teilen in den Fussboden übergegangen ist hätte ich da auch keine grossen Hemmungen.^^

Messie als Vormieter ist halt auch nicht toll, aber wenn der Müll erst mal drausen ist sieht das meistens nur noch halb so schlimm aus. Bei den Renovierungskosten kommt es halt drauf an. Die Spanne der anfallenden Kosten kann seeeehr gross ausfallen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Es sterben permanent Menschen in Wohnungen. Wenn die dann nicht mehr "kaufenswürdig" wären, hätten wir ein Problem 

Wenn die Substanz kein Problem hat und alle Mängel mit einer Renovierung zu beseitigen sind... warum nicht? Hinterher siehst und riechst Du nichts mehr vom Messi.


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Bei 180m² für 70000 Euro würde es mich wundern, wenn es nicht irgendwo einen dicken Haken gibt. Besonders bei einer Wohnung in zentraler Lage und dann noch in der Schweiz? Auf die vorhandene Küche würde ich auch nicht besonders viel geben, wenn das vorher tatsächlich eine "Messie-Wohnung" war. Die Küche wäre für mich dann eher ein Fall für den Entsorger.


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Bei ner Messi Wohnung würd ich nen Kammerjäger auch mal reinschauen lassen, bzgl. (versteckte)Ungeziefer Belastung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

@ nexistar
Das erscheint mir doch etwas zu "günstig". Spreche mit dem verkäufer auch mal darüber, ob das haus/die wohnung in irgendeiner form belastet ist. (ggf. bekommst du die information auch im grundbuchamt) Nicht das da ein kredit drauf ist.
Außerdem solltest du eine gründliche sanierung mit einplanen und das nicht überall absperrfarbe hilft. (es muß ggf. teileise der putz erneuert werden) Gerade leichengeruch, wenn die leiche eben noch etwas lag, ist was ganz häßliches...


----------



## nexistar (4. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Danke Leute! bin echt froh hier gefragt zu haben. Also ich habe mit dem  Unternehmen noch mal gesprochen und die meinten tatsächlich dass es  Schimmel gegeben hat, die aber entfernt wurden. Ein Wasserleck soll auch  stattgefunden haben in der Vergangenheit und ich glaube sogar die  Spuren davon gesehen zu haben letztens. Die Nachbarn meinten  dass der frühere Besitzer scheinbar Selbstmord begangen hat. Aus  moralischen Gründen allerdings, habe ich nicht weiter rum gestochert.  Ich werde mir die Wohnung nächsten Monat noch mal genauer ansehen und  schauen ob ich da irgend etwas finde.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ nexistar
> Das erscheint mir doch etwas zu "günstig". Spreche mit dem verkäufer  auch mal darüber, ob das haus/die wohnung in irgendeiner form belastet  ist. (ggf. bekommst du die information auch im grundbuchamt) Nicht das  da ein kredit drauf ist.
> Außerdem solltest du eine gründliche sanierung mit einplanen und das  nicht überall absperrfarbe hilft. (es muß ggf. teileise der putz  erneuert werden) Gerade leichengeruch, wenn die leiche eben noch etwas  lag, ist was ganz häßliches...



Da bin ich deiner Meinung  ehrlich gesagt sehe ich zum ersten mal eine so günstige Wohnung. In  Deutschland musste ich zirka 300k für ähnliche Größe zahlen (MUC).


----------



## Kusanar (4. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*



nexistar schrieb:


> ...die meinten tatsächlich dass es  Schimmel gegeben hat, die aber entfernt wurden. Ein Wasserleck soll auch  stattgefunden haben in der Vergangenheit und ich glaube sogar die  Spuren davon gesehen zu haben letztens.



Ui. Dann definitiv mit einem Gutachter aufschlagen, bevor du final unterschreibst. Vieles kann man ja gut alleine oder zu Zweit beurteilen, wenn man halbwegs aufmerksam ist. Aber gerade bei der Historie würde ich vor dem Kauf sicherstellen, dass alles professionell saniert wurde. Das kann sonst eine unüberblickbare Bauruine werden.

Wieviele Parteien sind denn sonst noch im Haus? Wie sieht es mit Rücklagen bzw. Reparaturfonds für die Immobilie aus?

PS: Mit München kannst das nicht vergleichen. München ist so ziemlich der teuerste Fleck in Deutschland... gibt nicht wenige Gegenden, die diese Preise toppen können


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Würdet ihr eine günstige Wohnung kaufen in dem jemand verstorben ist ?*

Oh bei Schimmel pass sehr auf, da kann ich Kuranar nur Recht geben, nur mit Gutachter die Wohnung anschauen, Schimmel kann mit viel Pfusch auch so verdeckt werden das der erst nach nem Jahr wieder durchkommt, und unbedingt die Feuchtigkeit der Wände messen !!! Das ist schon ein guter Indiz dafür ob die Wohnung Fachgerecht Saniert wurde, oder nur Optisch Saniert wurde für den Verkauf. Je nachdem wie Tief der Schimmel im Mauerwerk war, muss die Wohnung eigentlich komplett in Rohbauzustand versetzt werden, dann die Wände getrocknet und behandelt werden und dann wird neu Verputzt, wenn du noch den alten Wasserschaden siehst, kann das schon ein Indiz dafür sein das es nicht Fachmännisch Saniert wurde sondern nur Oberflächig. Und dann ist noch die Frage wie es zur Schimmelbildung gekommen ist, Kaputte Fassade, Undichte Fenster ? Schlecht Gelüftet usw.  Jetzt wäre ich besonders vorsichtig und Kritisch mit der Wohnung. Denn Schimmel ist so ziemlich das schlechteste was dir in ner Wohnung passieren kann, vor allem für die Gesundheit !


----------

